# Wiper/Striper Lures



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

What's everybody's favorite lures and techniques? 

I have had great luck on 3/8 rooster tails(white) when I can get into somewhat calmer current, and also jigs with a fluke, or a slash/jerk bait 5-6' below a casting bobber(Launcher). Shallow Shad Raps are my favorite but I am leaning towards the new X-Rap after last fall. My largest fish came on a white fluke fishing for eyes below the Greenup dam. I would say the fish went a good 12lbs, and I believe it was a striper.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I mainly fish 3" & 4" white curly tail grubs and Sassy Shad (white, white/black) . After LMJ slayed some nice wipers last year and other posts on OGF, I also carry a few Ratl Traps with me at all times. They usually seem to do better during stained or muddy water as long as the temp is right. Although I always give it a shot when I'm out.

I also like the Rooster Tails, but as you said they don't do very well unless the current is just right.

I'm also looking forward to trying out the Gizz4 from the Smack Tackle guys. I got mine from LMJ at the end of last year and haven't made it out again yet!!


CW


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

for me a 1/16 or 1/8 jig with a twister tail silver or white seems to work for me and also rubber shad baids work great and one more lure is this cotton cordal lure it is silver not big it is kinda small but i works great for me also a floating rappala works too silver


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

swimbaits 4-6 inches, and big curlytails, in fact does anyone know where i can find 7in curlies and nice jigheads over 3/4 once other than online. oh and spoons, but only when you need real distance. i dont like livebait for hybrids, usually you can hook just as many on artificial and they have a bad habit of inhaling livebait way to deep. and i almost forgot, my favorite bait for hybrids a really big spook:B


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

White Flukes behind a Launcher. Cordell Redfins, Pencil Poppers, and almost time for Bucktails and Storm Wildeye Shads.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Try these, you can PM me for details:


----------



## blazer99 (Feb 25, 2006)

3 1/2 blue chugbugs with white or silver under. silver zara puppies. much more fun to catch'em on top water. on the fly rod with mylar poppers or small chugbugs.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

creekwalker said:


> I'm also looking forward to trying out the Gizz4 from the Smack Tackle guys. I got mine from LMJ at the end of last year and haven't made it out again yet!!
> CW


What was that you said, Terry, EH? I couldn't hear you! 
Sorry, couldn't resist! 
LMJ


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I throw a Rapalla floater from time to time. The shad bait you have has been a hot bait on In-land lakes with muskie Jeff. Walleye too!They made Big bommers like that that ruled! Im down to two. Hard to find. Any one know if they still make Bommer A"S?


----------

